# Ab auf die Andamanen



## freibadwirt (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo miteinander 
melde mich mal für die nächsten 2 Wochen ab . Fliege mit Gernot (Rausreiser) und 2 Nicht -Boardies auf die Andamanen zum fischen sonnen und dem deutschen Stress zu entkommen .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Tight Lines und burned Reels !! Grüsse an Gernot und das mit Panama das schaffen wir auch noch mal.

                                     Grüsse             Jan#h#h


----------



## Marlin1 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Grüß dich Andreas, hau mal ein paar dicke raus und schönen Urlaub !!  Gruß Reinhold


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Auch ich wünsche Euch beiden eine tolle Zeit. 
Möge es der Wettergott gut mit Euch meinen!  
Viel Spaß und dicke Fische!


----------



## freibadwirt (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Hallo miteinander
so sind wieder zurück von den Andamanen und haben eine tolle fischerei erlebt die selbst Cristmas Island in den gestellt hat .  Gernot hat endlich seine ersten Marlins gefangen  und ich hab meinen Doggi Rekord auf 56 kg erhöht . 
Bilder folgen .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Willkommen zurück und Glückwunsch zu den Fängen, auch an Gernot! 
Freue mich auf die Bilder und hoffentlich einen kleinen Bericht.


----------



## mckjonny (22. März 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Big-Game auf den Andamanen

Hier ein paar Fotos.

Grüsse an Martin, Andi und Gernot.
Ich warte noch auf die DVD mit den restlichen ;-)


----------



## Sailfisch (22. März 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Tolle Bilder! War ja offenkundig ein erfolgreicher Trip! 
Wie schwer war der Doggie?


----------



## freibadwirt (22. März 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

@ sailfisch
der Doggi hatte 56 kg. 
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (22. März 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Hammer!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
An welchem Gerät hast Du den gefangen?


----------



## freibadwirt (22. März 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Gefangen hab ich den mit 30 lbs Penn international ( Rolle und Rute ) allerdings mit 50iger Schnur und meinem goldenen Zauberwobbler  .

Gruß Andraes |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (22. März 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Gefangen hab ich den mit 30 lbs Penn international ( Rolle und Rute ) allerdings mit 50iger Schnur und meinem goldenen Zauberwobbler  .
> 
> Gruß Andraes |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Goldener Zauberwobbler |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Jetzt machs aber mal nicht so spannend, was war denn das für eine Wunderwaffe?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Klasse Bilders von mckjonny #6, vor allem wirken die so un-gestellt! 

Ich hab eine nette Karte gefunden bei dem Suchen wo das eigentlich ist, gar nicht am anderen Ende der Welt:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:AndamanenUndNikobaren.png

@freibadwirt, sehe ich das richtig, das auf einem (Nacht)Bild eine lange blaue Rute auftaucht?


----------



## saily (22. März 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Super Fotos. Danke fürs verlinken!
Vor allem der Doggi - HAMMER!!!#6

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen!

saily|wavey:


----------



## freibadwirt (23. März 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*



AngelDet schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:AndamanenUndNikobaren.png
> 
> @freibadwirt, sehe ich das richtig, das auf einem (Nacht)Bild eine lange blaue Rute auftaucht?


 
Richtig gesehen die Teile sind in jedem Urlaub dabei .#6#6#6

@ Sailfisch

Hab den Wobbler 2 x auf Christmas Island in einer Wühlbox gefunden der Verkäufer sagte das Teil soll super fänig sein . Marke keine Ahnung wahrscheinlich ein Australisches Produkt . ( Es ist der der im Schwanz des großem YFT hängt ) Vielleicht weis von euch jemand was das für ein Teils ist .|kopfkrat#c|kopfkrat Auf jeden Fall fängt das teil wie bekloppt .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Dart (23. März 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Feine Foto-Lovestory.....digges Petrie:l
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## SteinbitIII (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Feine Fische!!!! Wie man deutlich erkennen kann, haben Sie dich ja ordentlich zum Schwitzen gebracht#6Respekt!!!!#h


----------



## Laketrout (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Marke keine Ahnung wahrscheinlich ein Australisches Produkt . ( Es ist der der im Schwanz des großem YFT hängt ) Vielleicht weis von euch jemand was das für ein Teils ist .|kopfkrat#c|kopfkrat Auf jeden Fall fängt das teil wie bekloppt .


 
Hallo Freibadwirt
auf dem Bild ist er etwas klein um ihn genau zu sehen. Könnte es sich um einen YoZuri Hydro Magnum handeln ?
http://www.yo-zuri.com/Products/ProdBigGame/HydroMagnum.htm

Gruesse
Laketrout


----------



## freibadwirt (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*



Laketrout schrieb:


> Hallo Freibadwirt
> auf dem Bild ist er etwas klein um ihn genau zu sehen. Könnte es sich um einen YoZuri Hydro Magnum handeln ?
> http://www.yo-zuri.com/Products/ProdBigGame/HydroMagnum.htm
> 
> ...


 
Nee der ists leider nicht werd  demnächst mal ein Bild von ihm machen und dann hier reinstellen . 
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Mönsch Andreas, da schaust du aber ganz schön fertig aus|supergri Ich will auch mal so platt werden:vik:
Bis zum Freitag|wavey:


----------



## van den eynde (28. März 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Hallo aus der Stipperszene,

nene... keine Sorge... hab mich nicht verlaufen... sondern habe die komplette breitgrinsende Bande im Anschluss an Ihren Trip in einem kleinen Resort auf den Andamanen getroffen. Wie Ihr Euch nach betrachten der Bilder sicher denken koennt, konnte im Cateringbereich nur auf jedem zweiten Stuhl jemand Platz nehmen... da die Jungs sich immer wieder zeigen mussten wie gross "er" denn war... davon doch erheblich beeindruckt tastete ich mich mal an die Truppe ran... und siehe da... einen Abend spaeter durfte ich auf dem unbequemsten Stuhl dieser Welt die Vorpremiere der kompletten digi-Bilderreihe auf Gernots Laptop erleben... mein Gott welcher Unterschied... da sitze ich Stunden um Stunden und warte, dass mein 1 gramm Schwimmer einen Ruck tut... und Ihr fahrt lecker durch die Sonne und werdet irgendwann vom schnarren dieser Monsterrollen geweckt ;-))) die Welt ist ungerecht - aber das wusstet Ihr sicher schon...

Also... auch auf diesem Wege nochmal vielen Dank fuer die netten Abende und die paar Strandtage... Ihr ward neh prima Truppe... und die Gesichter am Morgen nach unserer Fotosession werde ich nicht so schnell vergessen... Eins von den dreizig Bierchen gestern war wohl schlecht ;-)))

@andreas... du hast neh mal von mir... die ist vermutlich im filter verschwunden?! schikks nochmal per pn


----------



## Wollebre (28. März 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

#hviel Spaß, mach einen aussagefähigen Bericht. Als Frührentner plenty of time um da mal einen Besuch zu machen.
Wolle


----------



## huuwi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

hallo gernot,
habe versehentlich deine mail anschrift weggedrueckt, kannst du mich mal anmailen zwecks bilder fuer meine webseite, habe leider nur die 4 vom hannes bekommen da andys camera ja baden gegangen ist.
haben noch ein paar schoene trips nach euch gehabt.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## huuwi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

falls interesse besteht, habe eine kleine statistik fuer die andamanen 2008 aufgestellt und gerade von meinen gaesten aus hongkong einen selbstgedrehten film bekommen. 
natuerlich nur wenn das keinen stress bei dem administrator macht, ist *KEINE* werbung drauf
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*



huuwi schrieb:


> falls interesse besteht, habe eine kleine statistik fuer die andamanen 2008 aufgestellt und gerade von meinen gaesten aus hongkong einen selbstgedrehten film bekommen.
> natuerlich nur wenn das keinen stress bei dem administrator macht, ist *KEINE* werbung drauf
> bis dahin
> huuwi



Kein Problem, kannst Du gerne einstellen. Ich/Wir sind gespannt.


----------



## huuwi (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

hab grad en bischen stress mit meinem computer zuhause also erst mal nur der filmhttp://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8221045950931697107&hl=en er muesste eigentlich bei einer schnellen verbindung gut laufen was bei mir leider nicht der fall ist da ich leider noch ne kordel als telefon leitung bei mir habe. das sind gaeste aus hongkong
viel spass
huuwi


----------



## Tortugaf (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Schöne Fische   #6  ,aber weit von Deutschland.G.tortugaf :vik:


----------



## freibadwirt (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Tolles Video Uwe
die größe der Fische sind aber noch zu toppen . (Vielleicht Februar 2009 ?:q:q:q)
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## freibadwirt (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Schöne Fische #6 ,aber weit von Deutschland.G.tortugaf :vik:


 
Find ich gar net auf den Andamanen ist man doch ruck zuck .:vik:
Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Tortugaf (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Keine Ahnung,wie lang man in Bayern warten mus, bis nach einem Ruck, was zuckt.   |supergri|supergri|supergri    G. tortugaf


----------



## freibadwirt (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung,wie lang man in Bayern warten mus, bis nach einem Ruck, was zuckt. |supergri|supergri|supergri G. tortugaf


 
Des mechast jetzt gern wissen wa ?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Tortugaf (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ab auf die Andamanen*

Dann schaun wir mal ,was bayrische Gemütlichkeit so ist.Aber mal zurück zum Thema,wenns an meiner Angel zuckt ,steh ich mit einem Ruck,neben der Angel natürlich  !!! :q:q:q  G.tortugaf  :vik:


----------

